# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 6/16/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The trout bite remains slow, but big fish make up for it! The last couple days our trout have ranged from 19-27". Everybody knows that throwing artificial in the summer months can be tough, but that is why I try to put my customers and I in the areas where these big fish live. If this means leaving the dock an hour before light, we'll do it. If it means staying until the bay is empty of boats, we are there. I will continue to go the extra mile each and everyday to ensure a slower day of fishing is still a memorable one. 

I am confident with a tide surge late this weekend, and some much needed rain our late June/July bite will be great. A surge will bring in fresh oxygenated waters from the Gulf, and the rainfall will help to lower the salinity making many of the same conditions we found early this Spring. Water temps will cool off for a bit which should make predator fish a little more aggressive. So like I tell my customers, hang in there we will find them and it will get better. 

Looking forward to the weeks to come!

The big girl today fell for a DSL blue moon on an 1/8oz jig head.


----------

